# Acquisto auto usata e chilometri scalati.Come accorgersene cosa fare



## admin (3 Marzo 2017)

Come dimostrato da più parti, in ultimo Le Iene, oggi, comprare un'auto usata è un vero e proprio rebus a causa della truffa dei chilometri. Sono tanti, tantissimi, per non dire la maggior parte, i rivenditori di automobili che, prima di mettere in vendita un'auto, abbassano i chilometri della stessa per avere un guadagno così. In questo modo, il povero cliente, speranzoso e felice di aver acquistato un'auto con, ad esempio, 30.000 chilometri, in realtà si trova tra le mani un pezzo da museo da 150.000 chilometri e magari pure incidentato con carrozzeria rifatta.

Ma come accorgersene e come difendersi? Da soli è praticamente impossibile. Potete provare a fare tutti i controlli incrociati del caso, ma chi manomette e scala i chilometri è sempre molto furbo.

Esistono però diversi servizi, come ad esempio certificauto (certificauto.it) che, con un pagamento di 129 euro (che eventualmente, in fase di trattativa, potete far pagare anche a chi vi sta vendendo l'auto), vi dà la possibilità di portare la vostra futura auto in uno dei centri affiliati in tutta Italia e di sottoporre il mezzo di trasporto a tutti i controlli del caso, approfonditi, per verificare che la macchina abbia realmente i chilometri dichiarati dal venditore.

Un buon metodo, ad un costo abbastanza contenuto, per evitare truffe.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come dimostrato da più parti, in ultimo Le Iene, oggi, comprare un'auto usata è un vero e proprio rebus a causa della truffa dei chilometri. Sono tanti, tantissimi, per non dire la maggior parte, i rivenditori di automobili che, prima di mettere in vendita un'auto, abbassano i chilometri della stessa per avere un guadagno così. In questo modo, il povero cliente, speranzoso e felice di aver acquistato un'auto con, ad esempio, 30.000 chilometri, in realtà si trova tra le mani un pezzo da museo da 150.000 chilometri e magari pure incidentato con carrozzeria rifatta.
> 
> Ma come accorgersene e come difendersi? Da soli è praticamente impossibile. Potete provare a fare tutti i controlli incrociati del caso, ma chi manomette e scala i chilometri è sempre molto furbo.
> 
> ...



Un buon metodo è comprarsela nuova o aziendale


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Marzo 2017)

A me hanno insegnato un trucchetto per chi ha occhio,
cioè verificare lo stato di consumo del seggiolino lato guidatore...


----------



## Marilson (3 Marzo 2017)

tutto questo perche voi vivete in un paese del terzo mondo. Io ho comprato qui in UK una macchina usata di 10 anni. E' un diesel e va ancora come un treno, un carro armato. Quando l'ho comprata ho potuto visionare le revisioni, che qui non sono come da noi ma sono molto fiscali (controllano anche punti ruggine sul telaio e altre robe ridicole) e se non la passi la macchina va allo sfascio. Dopo i 5 anni la revisione e' obbligatoria una volta all'anno, sui documenti c'e scritto il chilometraggio che deve essere riportato per legge. In quel modo ho verificato la progressione dei km nel corso degli anni, e quella non te la puoi inventare. In generale qui in UK per via del fatto che sono molto fiscali e puntigliosi, in generale quando si compra una macchina usata si e' relativamente piu tranquilli e questo garantisce a livello di sistema che le macchine in giro sono sicure, con meno incidenti ecc.

Nella prossima puntata vi parlo di come ho pagato la macchina con la carta di credito e sono uscito dal concessionario guidando . Passaggio di proprieta' gratuito fatto con una mail . Libretto di circolazione e certificato di proprieta' sono la stesso documento qui. Assicurazione fatta online la sera prima, senza l'obbligo di esibire nessun tagliando o di portare documenti con me.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Marzo 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> tutto questo perche voi vivete in un paese del terzo mondo. Io ho comprato qui in UK una macchina usata di 10 anni. E' un diesel e va ancora come un treno, un carro armato. Quando l'ho comprata ho potuto visionare le revisioni, che qui non sono come da noi ma sono molto fiscali (controllano anche punti ruggine sul telaio e altre robe ridicole) e se non la passi la macchina va allo sfascio. Dopo i 5 anni la revisione e' obbligatoria una volta all'anno, sui documenti c'e scritto il chilometraggio che deve essere riportato per legge. In quel modo ho verificato la progressione dei km nel corso degli anni, e quella non te la puoi inventare. In generale qui in UK per via del fatto che sono molto fiscali e puntigliosi, in generale quando si compra una macchina usata si e' relativamente piu tranquilli e questo garantisce a livello di sistema che le macchine in giro sono sicure, con meno incidenti ecc.
> 
> Nella prossima puntata vi parlo di come ho pagato la macchina con la carta di credito e sono uscito dal concessionario guidando . Passaggio di proprieta' gratuito fatto con una mail . Libretto di circolazione e certificato di proprieta' sono la stesso documento qui. Assicurazione fatta online la sera prima, senza l'obbligo di esibire nessun tagliando o di portare documenti con me.



Il seggiolino lato guidatore da voi è quello a destra....


----------



## Marilson (5 Marzo 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il seggiolino lato guidatore da voi è quello a destra....



esatto, noi si guida dalla parte giusta


----------



## Djici (5 Marzo 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> tutto questo perche voi vivete in un paese del terzo mondo. Io ho comprato qui in UK una macchina usata di 10 anni. E' un diesel e va ancora come un treno, un carro armato. Quando l'ho comprata ho potuto visionare le revisioni, che qui non sono come da noi ma sono molto fiscali (controllano anche punti ruggine sul telaio e altre robe ridicole) e se non la passi la macchina va allo sfascio. Dopo i 5 anni la revisione e' obbligatoria una volta all'anno, sui documenti c'e scritto il chilometraggio che deve essere riportato per legge. In quel modo ho verificato la progressione dei km nel corso degli anni, e quella non te la puoi inventare. In generale qui in UK per via del fatto che sono molto fiscali e puntigliosi, in generale quando si compra una macchina usata si e' relativamente piu tranquilli e questo garantisce a livello di sistema che le macchine in giro sono sicure, con meno incidenti ecc.
> 
> Nella prossima puntata vi parlo di come ho pagato la macchina con la carta di credito e sono uscito dal concessionario guidando . Passaggio di proprieta' gratuito fatto con una mail . Libretto di circolazione e certificato di proprieta' sono la stesso documento qui. Assicurazione fatta online la sera prima, senza l'obbligo di esibire nessun tagliando o di portare documenti con me.



Stessa cosa in Belgio.
Ogni volta che porti l'auto a fare riparazioni, sono OBBLIGATI a scrivere il numero di km online.
E ogni anno devi certificare che l'auto e in buoni condizioni con controllo TOTALE. E ovviamente pure in quei casi si scrivono il numero di kilometri.
Si chiama Car Pass. E con quello puoi stare TRANQUILLISSIMO.
Non sapevo che non esisteva in Italia.
Pensavo che era una norma europea.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> tutto questo perche voi vivete in un paese del terzo mondo. Io ho comprato qui in UK una macchina usata di 10 anni. E' un diesel e va ancora come un treno, un carro armato. Quando l'ho comprata ho potuto visionare le revisioni, che qui non sono come da noi ma sono molto fiscali (controllano anche punti ruggine sul telaio e altre robe ridicole) e se non la passi la macchina va allo sfascio. Dopo i 5 anni la revisione e' obbligatoria una volta all'anno, sui documenti c'e scritto il chilometraggio che deve essere riportato per legge. In quel modo ho verificato la progressione dei km nel corso degli anni, e quella non te la puoi inventare. In generale qui in UK per via del fatto che sono molto fiscali e puntigliosi, in generale quando si compra una macchina usata si e' relativamente piu tranquilli e questo garantisce a livello di sistema che le macchine in giro sono sicure, con meno incidenti ecc.
> 
> Nella prossima puntata vi parlo di come ho pagato la macchina con la carta di credito e sono uscito dal concessionario guidando . Passaggio di proprieta' gratuito fatto con una mail . Libretto di circolazione e certificato di proprieta' sono la stesso documento qui. Assicurazione fatta online la sera prima, senza l'obbligo di esibire nessun tagliando o di portare documenti con me.



Allora spezzo una lancia in favore della penosa italietta..di quello che hai scritto l'unica differenza è che da noi alla revisione non vanno segnati i chilometri...è un'ottima idea che credo si potrebbe tranqulliamente importare da noi con estrema facilità.
Qui la revisione si fa obbligatoriamente dopo 4 anni, e poi ogni 2..più o meno cambia poco..e anche qui esistono revisionisti seri che controllano bene che sia tutto a posto.
Il passaggio di proprietà era stato abolito (mi pare dal nano) ma poi è stato reintrodotto come tassa per finanziare le casse dello stato e incentivare a comprare il nuovo e non le auto vecchie specie a bassissimo valore.
L'assicurazione on line ormai si fa pure qui, al massimo basta allegare carta d'identità la prima volta che si fa con una compagnia (mi pare il minimo almeno sapere chi sei!!).
Non mi pare così tragico il tutto..

Purtroppo sull'usato si trovano i truffatori perché la gente è disonesta e perché è pieno di "babbei" che pur di avere il macchinone chiudono gli occhi di fronte all'ovvio (AUDI di 6-7 anni con 70mila km, ma quando mai!!!!)


----------

